# SnapChat  :Qualité de l'appareil photo médiocre avec iPhone XS et VX Max



## Babas14 (21 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un iPhone XS Max après un iPhone X et en le découvrant j'ai remarqué la médiocre qualité de l'appareil photo par rapport a l'iPhone X, notamment sur l'application Snapchat. En luminosité moyenne les photos sont pas nette du tout, on dirait un iPhone 4S alors que normalement elles devraient être mieux que mon iPhone X, donc c'est inacceptable qu'à ce prix ce soit si mauvais.... J'aimerais vos avis, ceux qui on acheté un iPhone XS ou XS Max. 
Merci


----------



## bidikman (22 Septembre 2018)

J’ai le xs max les photos prise et snapé sont nikel,à mon avis réinstallé ton application.


----------



## Babas14 (22 Septembre 2018)

bidikman a dit:


> J’ai le xs max les photos prise et snapé sont nikel,à mon avis réinstallé ton application.


Je trouve qu'elle sont sablé par rapport a mon iPhone X il y a beaucoup moins de détail, je parle de ça uniquement en faible luminosité avec le flash écran, je pense également que les applis ne sont pas optimisé pour l'écran de l'iPhone XS Max


----------



## tony du 08 (22 Septembre 2018)

Perso aucune différence entre mon X et XS Max


----------



## Babas14 (22 Septembre 2018)

tony du 08 a dit:


> Perso aucune différence entre mon X et XS Max


J'ai appelé Apple et c'est apparemment un gros problème sur certain iPhone, la qualité est très mauvaise du a un défaut de fabrication.
Un échange serait le bienvenu....


----------



## renaudpro (22 Septembre 2018)

Face avant ou arrière ?


----------



## Babas14 (22 Septembre 2018)

renaudpro a dit:


> Face avant ou arrière ?


Face avant et un peu l'arrière avec le flash


----------



## Sharp (22 Septembre 2018)

Le iPhone XS Max et sûrement le XS font de bien meilleures photos que l’iPhone X.

Il suffit de prendre une photo avec votre iPhone X et une autre photo dans les mêmes conditions avec le nouveau. La différence est franchement notable. Dans certaines contions les XS se plantent totalement mais en dehors de certaines situations particulières les iPhone XS font beaucoup mieux. Aucun doute là dessus.


----------



## Wiwitch (23 Septembre 2018)

J'ai testé en mode selfie en magasin et je trouvais que les visages sur la photo étaient lissés un peu à la manière de Samsung.
Vous avez fait le même constat ?


----------



## razerblade (23 Septembre 2018)

Je n'utilise pas Snapchat, mais autrement la qualité photo du XS Max est plutôt très bonne. Comparé à mon LG G6 c'est le jour et la nuit en tout cas lol.


----------



## tony du 08 (23 Septembre 2018)

J'ai pu tester plus en profondeur l'appareil photo de mon XS Max ce Week-end (photos de jour et nuit avec et sans flash) et je note effectivement des petites améliorations pour certains détails mais faut se l'avouer il n'y a rien de transcendant par rapport à mon X.


----------



## bambougroove (23 Septembre 2018)

J'ai lu sur un autre forum que ce problème proviendrait du fait que Snapchat (et aussi Instagram) n'est pas encore optimisé pour les iPhone XS et XS MAX, et que cela ne concernerait que la caméra avant. 
D'après ce message posté aujourd'hui, Snapchat et Apple sont au courant du problème.


----------



## Alyce02 (28 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, ayant l’iphone Xs Max je trouve également que la qualité photo Snapchat est vraiment pas terrible. Je pense en effet que c’est l’appliCation qui n’est pas encore adapté car sinon sur l’application Appareil photo rien a dire.


----------



## Michael003 (28 Septembre 2018)

Pour ceux qui parlent du lissage avec la caméra avant... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3GGdtn9poo


----------



## Ro75 (1 Octobre 2018)

Babas14 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un iPhone XS Max après un iPhone X et en le découvrant j'ai remarqué la médiocre qualité de l'appareil photo par rapport a l'iPhone X, notamment sur l'application Snapchat. En luminosité moyenne les photos sont pas nette du tout, on dirait un iPhone 4S alors que normalement elles devraient être mieux que mon iPhone X, donc c'est inacceptable qu'à ce prix ce soit si mauvais.... J'aimerais vos avis, ceux qui on acheté un iPhone XS ou XS Max.
> Merci




J'ai exactement le même problème je commençais a désespérer ... je vais appeler apple demain alors.


----------



## Alyce02 (1 Octobre 2018)

Ro75 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème je commençais a désespérer ... je vais appeler apple demain alors.


 
Snapchat et Apple travaillerais sur le problème, et en espérant une mise à jour


----------



## Ro75 (2 Octobre 2018)

Alyce02 a dit:


> Snapchat et Apple travaillerais sur le problème, et en espérant une mise à jour


Le soucis est que meme sur application photo de l’iphone c’est exactement pareil pour la camera avant, camera arrière rien a dire qualité excellente mais devant ...


----------



## Alyce02 (2 Octobre 2018)

Ro75 a dit:


> Le soucis est que meme sur application photo de l’iphone c’est exactement pareil pour la camera avant, camera arrière rien a dire qualité excellente mais devant ...



De ce que j’ai pu lire sur certain article, Apple aurait ajouter un effet beauté non voulu sur la caméra de devant ce qui explique un peu la qualité, une mise à jour d’ios devrait être disponible bientôt pour régler le soucis et je l espère aussi


----------



## lecowboy (2 Octobre 2018)

testé ce jour en lumière artificielle 
Moins surex avec le Xs max 
On gagne en demi diaph


----------



## johndoo (22 Octobre 2018)

bidikman a dit:


> J’ai le xs max les photos prise et snapé sont nikel,à mon avis réinstallé ton application.


Je rencontre le même problème que mon XS normal, et idem, j’avais de bien meilleurs rendus avec le X . 
Étrange...est-ce un bug software ou hardware?? Si ça continue après la prochaine Maj iOS 12.1 je pense me rendre en Apple Store car vraiment les clichés sont limite du degeulasse!


----------



## Sandra H (6 Novembre 2018)

Babas14 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un iPhone XS Max après un iPhone X et en le découvrant j'ai remarqué la médiocre qualité de l'appareil photo par rapport a l'iPhone X, notamment sur l'application Snapchat. En luminosité moyenne les photos sont pas nette du tout, on dirait un iPhone 4S alors que normalement elles devraient être mieux que mon iPhone X, donc c'est inacceptable qu'à ce prix ce soit si mauvais.... J'aimerais vos avis, ceux qui on acheté un iPhone XS ou XS Max.
> Merci


 
Bonjour je souhaiterais savoir si votre problème est toujours là, je désespère les photos sont digne d’un iPhone 4 qualité Merdique je me suis rendu 3 fois chez Apple où ils m’ont fait un échange a neuf mais le problème persiste. Si vous avez une solution je suis preneuse. Merci par avance pour vos réponses ..


----------



## Fouedzer (12 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, j’aimerai si quelqu’un sait si sava s’arranger moi qui attendais mon xs Max pendant 2 semaines je l’ai reçu hier alors il est vraiment pas mal sa change de l’iPhone 6s+ que j’avais néanmoins je suis fortement déçus par la qualité snapchat et pour un téléphone qui coûte 1439€ j’aimerai savoir si cava s’arranger ou non sinon je me rendrai chez Apple !!!! Merci de vos
Réponses


----------



## Fouedzer (12 Novembre 2018)

renaudpro a dit:


> Face avant ou arrière ?


Face avant même pour moi


----------



## LaJague (12 Novembre 2018)

En même temps si c’est juste sur 1 appli je vois pas en quoi le matériel est en cause ... prb software


----------



## Fouedzer (12 Novembre 2018)

C’est ce que j’ai dis, c sûrement un problème, j’ai téléphoné à Apple aujourd’hu.. ils m’ont dit que je n’étais pas le seule à s’en plaindre et que ça devrait s’arranger ..


----------



## Lauulauu (23 Décembre 2018)

Babas14 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un iPhone XS Max après un iPhone X et en le découvrant j'ai remarqué la médiocre qualité de l'appareil photo par rapport a l'iPhone X, notamment sur l'application Snapchat. En luminosité moyenne les photos sont pas nette du tout, on dirait un iPhone 4S alors que normalement elles devraient être mieux que mon iPhone X, donc c'est inacceptable qu'à ce prix ce soit si mauvais.... J'aimerais vos avis, ceux qui on acheté un iPhone XS ou XS Max.
> Merci



Bonjour, j’ai le même problème j’ai acheter mon iPhone XS Max hier et la qualité de snap est juste horrible il y a cette effet lissage de peau cela fait trop faux, je suis vraiment déçu, j’ai l’impression d’avoir un Samsung ! Que faire ??



Sandra H a dit:


> Bonjour je souhaiterais savoir si votre problème est toujours là, je désespère les photos sont digne d’un iPhone 4 qualité Merdique je me suis rendu 3 fois chez Apple où ils m’ont fait un échange a neuf mais le problème persiste. Si vous avez une solution je suis preneuse. Merci par avance pour vos réponses ..



Bonjour, problème toujours present.. je l’ai acheter hier et vraiment déçu de la qualité de snap.. j’ai appeler Apple il m’on dit que c’est pas un problème de téléphone, mais un problème venant de snap.. du coup je sais pas quoi faire si je prend L’iPhone X normal ou si je garde le XS Max..


----------



## Inesss2929 (23 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Bonjour, problème toujours present.. je l’ai acheter hier et vraiment déçu de la qualité de snap.. j’ai appeler Apple il m’on dit que c’est pas un problème de téléphone, mais un problème venant de snap.. du coup je sais pas quoi faire si je prend L’iPhone X normal ou si je garde le XS Max..




J’ai reçu mon iPhone XR hier et je suis vraiment déçu de la qualité Snapchat c’est juste horrible on a l'impression d’avoir un Samsung j’espere Vraiment que cela va s’arranger car c’est très embêtant sur la caméra avant et arrière aussi


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2018)

@Lauulauu et Inesss2929
Tiens, tiens, tiens, même combat, même style d'écriture négative. Vous jouez à quoi là ? Vous avez vraiment un iPhone ou un Samsung au moins pour dénigrer ? C'est curieux j'ai un S9 et aucun problème.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @Lauulauu et Inesss2929
> Tiens, tiens, tiens, même combat, même style d'écriture négative. Vous jouez à quoi là ? Vous avez vraiment un iPhone ou un Samsung au moins pour dénigrer ? C'est curieux j'ai un S9 et aucun problème.


C'est surement un problème de " Snapchat "


----------



## Lauulauu (23 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @Lauulauu et Inesss2929
> Tiens, tiens, tiens, même combat, même style d'écriture négative. Vous jouez à quoi là ? Vous avez vraiment un iPhone ou un Samsung au moins pour dénigrer ? C'est curieux j'ai un S9 et aucun problème.


 @Locke , tiens tiens même écrire, c’est juste que peut être je ne suis pas la seul a avoir ce problème là ! J’ai toujours eu iPhone, j’ai eu une fois le Samsung s9 je l’ai cache vendu ! ; Donc oui j’ai bien l’iPhone XS Max et qualité photo de Snap et juste minable !


----------



## Lauulauu (23 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est surement un problème de " Snapchat "



J’espère bien .. car au prix du téléphone c’est pas pour me retrouver avec une qualité de Samsung.. ils ont mis un genre d’effet beauté qui lisse trop la peau cela fait trop faux, je préfère largement la qualité de mon iPhone 8, et en achetant le XS Max je pensais avoir une meilleure qualité ou la même qualité que l’iPhone 8, pas une qualité aussi laide.. :/


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2018)

@Lauulauu et Inesss2929
Votre problème est avec l'application SnapChat, donc aucun rapport avec la qualité photo d'un iPhone !


----------



## Lauulauu (23 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @Lauulauu et Inesss2929
> Donc votre problème est avec SnapChat, donc aucun rapport avec la qualité photo d'un iPhone !



Sûrement, mais même dans l’appareil photo normal je trouve que la peau et «lisser » et vu que maintenant la moitié des «Jeunes » ce prenne en photo avec snap et non l’appareil photo normal, c’est normal que ça nous fasse Chi*** d’avoir une qualité minable sachant que la qualité de l’iPhone 8 et impeccable .. en espérant que snap face quelque chose ou une mise à jour pour les nouveaux iPhone, puis y’a un zoom d’un autre monde, après a voir. Peut être c’est juste une question d’habitute ou autre, mais cela ne me plait pas du tout pour le moment


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Peut être c’est juste une question d’habitute ou autre, mais cela ne me plait pas du tout pour le moment


C'est quoi votre habitude ?


----------



## Lauulauu (23 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi votre habitude ?



Quand je dis c’est peut être une question d’habitude, c’est dans le sens ou il faut peut être s’habitue à ce zoom et a cette qualité de cette iPhone XS Max ! C’est français pourtant ce que je dis lol.


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Quand je dis c’est peut être une question d’habitude, c’est dans le sens ou il faut peut être s’habitue à ce zoom et a cette qualité de cette iPhone XS Max ! C’est français pourtant ce que je dis lol.


Encore une fois, je vais te contredire, c'est l'application SnapChat le problème et non pas la qualité du capteur photo de ton iPhone. Il faut contacter l'éditeur et lui envoyer tes doléances, mais ici ça ne servira à rien.


----------



## Lauulauu (23 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Encore une fois, je vais te contredire, c'est l'application SnapChat le problème et non pas la qualité du capteur photo de ton iPhone. Il faut contacter l'éditeur et lui envoyer tes doléances, mais ici ça ne servira à rien.



Sinon en faite depuis le début je parle français, et je dis que ça vient sûrement de l’application snap fin du moins que je l’espère, car si cela ne vient pas de snap cela me fait chie


Locke a dit:


> Encore une fois, je vais te contredire, c'est l'application SnapChat le problème et non pas la qualité du capteur photo de ton iPhone. Il faut contacter l'éditeur et lui envoyer tes doléances, mais ici ça ne servira à rien.



Si je suis venu ici c’est déjà pour voir si yavait que moi à qui ça faisait ca, et voir si c’était le téléphone le problème ou snap, car je vois pas pourquoi dans tous les iPhone la qualité et top et dans celui ci non (je parle bien de snap et non de l’appareil photo en lui même ) Et j’ai bien dis que j’espère que c’est l’application snap le problème et qu’ils vont faire des misères à jours ou autres. 
Et si ça peut aider d’autres personnes, je suis tombé sur ça sur le site de Snapchat


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Sinon en faite depuis le début je parle français, et je dis que ça vient sûrement de l’application snap fin du moins que je l’espère, car si cela ne vient pas de snap cela me fait chie
> 
> 
> Si je suis venu ici c’est déjà pour voir si yavait que moi à qui ça faisait ca, et voir si c’était le téléphone le problème ou snap, car je vois pas pourquoi dans tous les iPhone la qualité et top et dans celui ci non (je parle bien de snap et non de l’appareil photo en lui même ) Et j’ai bien dis que j’espère que c’est l’application snap le problème et qu’ils vont faire des misères à jours ou autres.
> Et si ça peut aider d’autres personnes, je suis tombé sur ça sur le site de Snapchat



Je comprend pas ??


----------



## Lauulauu (23 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je comprend pas ??



Vous ne comprenez par car vous avez un Samsung et non un iPhone, seul une personne avec iPhone et qui se prend en photo qu’avec snap comprendra


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Vous ne comprenez par car vous avez un Samsung et non un iPhone, seul une personne avec iPhone et qui se prend en photo qu’avec snap comprendra


Non , j'ai un iPhone X


----------



## Locke (24 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Et si ça peut aider d’autres personnes, je suis tombé sur ça sur le site de Snapchat


Et ça confirme bien que c'est l'application SnapChat le problème et non pas la qualité du capteur photo d'un iPhone. Relis bien le titre du message STP.


----------



## Lauulauu (24 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Et ça confirme bien que c'est l'application SnapChat le problème et non pas la qualité du capteur photo d'un iPhone. Relis bien le titre du message STP.



Mais j’ai jamais dis que l’appareil photo en lui même il était pourri ! Depuis le début je parle de l’application snap !!!!!!! Roooooh ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## Lauulauu (24 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , j'ai un iPhone X


Et vous utilise snap ou pas ?


----------



## Locke (24 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Mais j’ai jamais dis que l’appareil photo en lui même il était pourri ! Depuis le début je parle de l’application snap !!!!!!! Roooooh


Désolé d'avoir fait un amalgame avec l'autre membre.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Et vous utilise snap ou pas ?


Oui


----------



## Lauulauu (24 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Désolé d'avoir fait un amalgame avec l'autre membre.



En gros moi si jsuis venu ici c’est pour dire que la qualité photo sur SNAPCHAT et pourri ! Alors que sur tous les autres iPhones la qualité elle est bien, et en faite sur l’iPhone XS Max quand on se prend en photo avec SNAPCHAT il y a un trop gros zoom et la peau est trop lisse on a l’impression de se prendre en photo avec un Samsung ! Et si Vous marquer sur internet «Photo IPhone XS Max qualité photo de Snapchat » vous verrez bien ce qui dise. Et comme je le répète encore et encore les jeunes on ce prend JAMAIS en photo avec l’appareil photo normale mais avec l’application SNAPCHAT ; Donc oui j’espère juste que c’est SNAPCHAT le soucis et qu’ils vont vite faire quelque chose.


----------



## Locke (24 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Et comme je le répète encore et encore les jeunes on ce prend JAMAIS en photo avec l’appareil photo normale mais avec l’application SNAPCHAT ; Donc oui j’espère juste que c’est SNAPCHAT le soucis et qu’ils vont vite faire quelque chose.


Au risque de me répéter, ce n'est pas ici qu'il faut te plaindre ou faire remonter des informations, mais directement auprès du développeur de l'application via ses forums.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2018)

Ce problème est un problème de l'application et non de l'iPhone


----------



## Lauulauu (24 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui


Bah en faite avec l’iPhone Xs Max sur snap déjà on est hyper zoomer donc on toi tendre Le Bras comme pas possible pour se prendre en photo, limite se prendre en photo à deux c’est dur de rentrée dans le capteur tellement c’est zoomer, et en gros il y a un effet «beauté » la peau est lisse et quand vous mettez les effets snap, on dirai une qualité de Samsung.
Regarde les 2 fichiers que je vais poster.


----------



## Lauulauu (24 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Au risque de me répéter, ce n'est pas ici qu'il faut te plaindre ou faire remonter des informations, mais directement auprès du développeur de l'application via ses forums.


Si je suis venu ici c’est parce que la personne qui a publier ce poste parler exactement de la même chose que moi, en gros je suis venu confirmé ce qu’il disait.


----------



## Lauulauu (24 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce problème est un problème de l'application et non de l'iPhone



Bah oui sûrement mais pourquoi sur tous les autres iPhones snap la qualité impeccable et sur ce téléphone à 1200 euro non ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Bah oui sûrement mais pourquoi sur tous les autres iPhones snap la qualité impeccable et sur ce téléphone à 1200 euro non ?



Cela ne vient pas du téléphone d'ailleurs dans un de vos messages vous postez cela 




​


----------



## Rannvro (24 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Bah oui sûrement mais pourquoi sur tous les autres iPhones snap la qualité impeccable et sur ce téléphone à 1200 euro non ?



Bonjour,

Il faut pas trop râler quand même, attendez une mise à jour et il faut pas râler non plus après Samsung, y'a quand même des gens excités. 

Bonnes fêtes.


----------



## Lauulauu (24 Décembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cela ne vient pas du téléphone d'ailleurs dans un de vos messages vous postez cela
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 128857
> 
> ...


 Bon j’arrête de parle maintenant parce que j’ai limprsssion de parler chinois ! Si j’ai poster ça c’est que je parle de snap et non de l’appareil photo en lui même depuis le début ! Arrêter de vouloir toujours contredire les gens ou de vouloir avoir raison ! 
J’explique le problème sur cette iPhone depuis le début, que je ne comprenner pas d’ailleurs car ça fais 2 jours je l’ai ce téléphone!! Je trouve des informations sur internet je l’ai posté pour d’autres personnes intéressée !!!!



Rannvro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il faut pas trop râler quand même, attendez une mise à jour et il faut pas râler non plus après Samsung, y'a quand même des gens excités.
> 
> Bonnes fêtes.



J’aime pas Samsung j’aime pas Samsung ! Demain tu vas t’acheter une voiture t’aura une préférence pour une marque bah là c’est pareil ! Demain t’achète une voiture assez cher la qualité de l’écran de ton GPS est pourri tu vas rien dire?!!! Faut arrêter l’être humain ont est tous pareil !

Bonne fêtes également !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Bon j’arrête de parle maintenant parce que j’ai limprsssion de parler chinois ! Si j’ai poster ça c’est que je parle de snap et non de l’appareil photo en lui même depuis le début ! Arrêter de vouloir toujours contredire les gens ou de vouloir avoir raison !
> J’explique le problème sur cette iPhone depuis le début, que je ne comprenner pas d’ailleurs car ça fais 2 jours je l’ai ce téléphone!! Je trouve des informations sur internet je l’ai posté pour d’autres personnes intéressée !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*Note de la modération : Je déplace ce topic dans celui des applications *


----------



## Lea6382 (27 Décembre 2018)

J’espère que ça va s’arranger, moi qui prend d’habitude mes photos avec l’application snap... cette qualité de photo est vraiment médiocre, sur mon iPhone 7 de avant j’avais vraiment une meilleure qualité, j’ai l’impression d’avoir un Samsung ou un wiko je trouve ça honteux. Je sais que c’est pas un problème de l’iPhone.


----------



## Lauulauu (27 Décembre 2018)

Lea6382 a dit:


> J’espère que ça va s’arranger, moi qui prend d’habitude mes photos avec l’application snap... cette qualité de photo est vraiment médiocre, sur mon iPhone 7 de avant j’avais vraiment une meilleure qualité, j’ai l’impression d’avoir un Samsung ou un wiko je trouve ça honteux. Je sais que c’est pas un problème de l’iPhone.



C’est vrai que comme je l’ai dis plus haut la qualité de snap et pourri mais tu t’y habituera, après l’appareil photo en lui même en cliquant sur «portrait » fait de magnifique photo. Mais pareil je préférer la qualité de mon iPhone 8 Plus, je pense que c’est le gros zoom, et l’effet qui lisse trop la peau qui nous gêne


----------



## Lea6382 (27 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> C’est vrai que comme je l’ai dis plus haut la qualité de snap et pourri mais tu t’y habituera, après l’appareil photo en lui même en cliquant sur «portrait » fait de magnifique photo. Mais pareil je préférer la qualité de mon iPhone 8 Plus, je pense que c’est le gros zoom, et l’effet qui lisse trop la peau qui nous gêne


Je pense que ce problème de zoom vas être réglée mais j’espère m’habituer je l’ai que depuis Noël  donc je verrais bien par la suite... mais je suis quand même déçu


----------



## Lauulauu (27 Décembre 2018)

Lea6382 a dit:


> Je pense que ce problème de zoom vas être réglée mais j’espère m’habituer je l’ai que depuis Noël  donc je verrais bien par la suite... mais je suis quand même déçu



Moi aussi ça fais même pas 1 semaines que je l’ai pas cava je me suis un peu habituée à la qualité de snap même si c’est pas le top .. maintenant je fais des photos avec l’appareil photo normal


----------



## Lea6382 (27 Décembre 2018)

Lauulauu a dit:


> Moi aussi ça fais même pas 1 semaines que je l’ai pas cava je me suis un peu habituée à la qualité de snap même si c’est pas le top .. maintenant je fais des photos avec l’appareil photo normal


Au moins ça me rassure je ne suis pas la seule à avoir ce problème


----------



## Mrneva (29 Décembre 2018)

J’ai également un iPhone XS, je ne change pas tous les ans mais je suis passer du 8 au XS, c’etais un cadeau d’anniversaire et je peux vous dire que j’ai fais la une grosse erreur. Je suis déçu pas de l’iphone En lui même mais de la qualité photo sur Snapchat, j’espere Vraiment avoir la même que sur l’iphone 8 et même meilleure vu le pris de cet iPhone !! J’espere que les choses vont s’arranger parce que je ne souhaite pas continuer ainsi ...

De plus la qualité médiocre n’est pas présente que sur snap mais également sur instagram et tik tok. J’espere Donc que le problème sera résolu car la qualité est digne d’un wiko ...!


----------



## LaJague (30 Décembre 2018)

Rien à voir avec Apple mais plutôt les éditeurs


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2018)

LaJague a dit:


> Rien à voir avec Apple mais plutôt les éditeurs


Je plussoie


----------



## Mrneva (5 Janvier 2019)

Pour tous ceux qui se plaignent de la mauvaises qualité photo, "filtre beauté" rajouté et qui ruine les photos, merci de le signaler à apple SVP. Plus nous serons nombreux, plus le problème sera résolu... https://www.apple.com/feedback/


----------



## Locke (6 Janvier 2019)

Mrneva a dit:


> Pour tous ceux qui se plaignent de la mauvaises qualité photo, "filtre beauté" rajouté et qui ruine les photos, merci de le signaler à apple SVP. Plus nous serons nombreux, plus le problème sera résolu... https://www.apple.com/feedback/


Ah oui, ce filtre est bien créé par Snapchat et Apple n'a rien à voir dans ce problème !


----------



## Mrneva (13 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ah oui, ce filtre est bien créé par Snapchat et Apple n'a rien à voir dans ce problème !


"rien a voir avec Apple" mais pour moi si. Quand je prend une photo avec l'appareil d'apple en faible luminosité la qualité est vraiment nul, il y a ce filtre qui apparait et qui change toute la photo ce qui fait que l'on a une qualité vraiment médiocre. Pour moi, le problème viens d'Apple et de la qualité photo proposé car on retrouve la meme sur snapchat. J'ai eu d'ailleurs une maj snap, mais le résultat est toujours le meme aucune améliorations! C''est vraiment un gros problème car sur l'iphone X la qualité est très bien.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2019)

Mrneva a dit:


> "rien a voir avec Apple" mais pour moi si. Quand je prend une photo avec l'appareil d'apple en faible luminosité la qualité est vraiment nul, il y a ce filtre qui apparait et qui change toute la photo ce qui fait que l'on a une qualité vraiment médiocre. Pour moi, le problème viens d'Apple et de la qualité photo proposé car on retrouve la meme sur snapchat. J'ai eu d'ailleurs une maj snap, mais le résultat est toujours le meme aucune améliorations! C''est vraiment un gros problème car sur l'iphone X la qualité est très bien.


Un exemple a nous montrer ?


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2019)

Mrneva a dit:


> "rien a voir avec Apple" mais pour moi si. Quand je prend une photo avec l'appareil d'apple en faible luminosité la qualité est vraiment nul, il y a ce filtre qui apparait et qui change toute la photo ce qui fait que l'on a une qualité vraiment médiocre. Pour moi, le problème viens d'Apple et de la qualité photo proposé car on retrouve la meme sur snapchat. J'ai eu d'ailleurs une maj snap, mais le résultat est toujours le meme aucune améliorations! C''est vraiment un gros problème car sur l'iphone X la qualité est très bien.


Eh bien je t'invite sérieusement a aller faire constater ton problème dans un Apple Store et de nous faire un retour de ce que l'on t'aura dit.


----------



## Mrneva (14 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Eh bien je t'invite sérieusement a aller faire constater ton problème dans un Apple Store et de nous faire un retour de ce que l'on t'aura dit.


Des exemples ont déjà été publier sur internet comme :


----------



## Locke (14 Janvier 2019)

Mrneva a dit:


> Des exemples ont déjà été publier sur internet comme :


Va dans un Apple Store faire constater ton problème. Sur internet je peux te mettre une pelletée de photos qui en aucun cas ne seront représentatives de ce problème pouvant faire foi auprès d'Apple. Et à la base le message est lié avec SnapChat !


----------



## Mrneva (14 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Va dans un Apple Store faire constater ton problème. Sur internet je peux te mettre une pelletée de photos qui en aucun cas ne seront représentatives de ce problème pouvant faire foi auprès d'Apple. Et à la base le message est lié avec SnapChat !


D’accord merci de votre aide, je n’est pas d’apple store proche de chez moi, il faut donc que j’appelle l’asistance Apple afin d’arranger ce problème.


----------



## Mrneva (14 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Va dans un Apple Store faire constater ton problème. Sur internet je peux te mettre une pelletée de photos qui en aucun cas ne seront représentatives de ce problème pouvant faire foi auprès d'Apple. Et à la base le message est lié avec SnapChat !


Mais Ce problème est-il normale? Présent sur tous les iPhone XS ? Car la qualité est vraiment nul :/ et encore plus sur Snapchat.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2019)

Mrneva a dit:


> Des exemples ont déjà été publier sur internet comme :


Cette photo est sur de nombreux sites

Pourquoi ne pas montrer vos photos ?


----------



## LaJague (14 Janvier 2019)

Clair montre TES photos et de l’appareil photo ET de snap chat pour comparer


----------

